# Остеохондроз, спондилоатроз, грыжа



## ЮлияМД (15 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день!
Уважаемые специалисты, очень нужна ваша консультацию относительно состояния супруга.

40 лет, рост 185см, вес 83кг. В школе занимался греко-римской борьбой, травм не было. Последние лет 10 работа в основном сидячая плюс очень много времени проводит за рулем. Регулярных занятий спортом нет, в весенне-летний период, когда живем загородом, старается каждый день подтягиваться на турнике, отжиматься. 
На здоровье жалоб не было никогда. Из диагнозов в наличии только рефлюксный эзофагит. 

Неделю назад утром (это уже часа через 3 после сна) садился на кровать и почувствовал резкую боль в спине в области поясницы. Кое-как смог принять на кровати горизонтальное положение, ни вставать, ни сидеть не мог. Болевые ощущения концентрировались в самом низу поясницы, как я понимаю, как раз там, где начинается крестцовый отдел позвоночника. Скорая вколола мовалис, велели сделать уколы курсом - 5 штук. А затем к нейрохирургу. К вечеру смог передвигаться по квартире на четвереньках, но с большим трудом. На следующий день ходил, опираясь на стул перед собой, на третий день смог ходить и сидеть, на четвертый даже удалось самостоятельно на машине съездить на мрт. 

Сегодня 6й день, болевые ощущения еще остаются при резких движениях, после длительного сидения (минут 20-30) боль значительно усиливается. После принятия вертикального положения и простых упражнений вроде небольших наклонов и поворотов все проходит. 

Что делали в эти дни:
5 уколов Мовалис
по 3 таблетки Мидокалм (50мг) в сутки
аппликатор (3 раза в день по 30мин)

Согласно заключению мрт у него: МР-признаки дистрофических изменений: остеохондроза, спондилоартроза в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника. Протрузии дисков L3-L4, L5-S1. Грыжа диска L4-L5. 

Был сегодня у невролога, врач говорит о том, что раз был такой болевой приступ, то необходимо думать в сторону операции. Мне это совсем непонятно, так как такой приступ был впервые и кажется логичным сначала испробовать консервативные методы: вести более активный образ жизни, ЛФК и т.п. Буду очень благодарна, если прокомментируете снимки и нашу ситуацию! Может я ошибаюсь и на снимках действительно что-то ужасное, что позволяет говорить именно об операции.


----------



## La murr (15 Ноя 2018)

@ЮлияМД, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Бакензо (9 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте, Юлия. Для начала силовых упражнений стоит избегать. Пока не пройдет обострение. Про операцию конечно не надо думать. Тем более у него это впервые и наблюдается хорошая динамика самочувствия. А как он чувствует себя во время пеших прогулок? Допустим раньше, во время продолжительной ходьбы не замечал ли улучшение состояния поясницы? Ходьба это одно из немногих движений которое мне дает существенное облегчение. Если да, то мой совет каждый день ходить не менее 3км за раз. Скорость можно регулировать в зависимости от самочувствия. По своему опыту могу сказать что лучше не быстрая ходьба, умеренная не напряженная. И если это улучшит его состояние, то добавить подъем и спуск по ступенькам. И постепенно увеличивать количество повторений по самочувствию. Очень хорошо улучшает кровообращение, при этом благотворно влияет практически на  все мышцы тела, включая мышцы ног, живота и спины, но при этом чрезмерно не спазмирует и не обостряет состояние.

Многие бросают заниматься своим здоровьем, после того как боли проходят, и это главная ошибка. Далее в зависимости от их состояния и образа жизни может наступить и второе и третье обострение, вплоть до хронического состояния. Нужно понимать что хрящь восстанавливается медленно. И для этого нужно регулярное движение. И не спазмированные мышцы. Чтобы кровоток мышц не нарушался. Уверен ваш муж вскоре забудет про это состояние, но пусть не забывает про движение, которое так необходимо для поддержания его здорового состояния.


----------

